
Research redefines lower limit for planet size habitability - lelf
https://phys.org/news/2019-09-redefines-limit-planet-size-habitability.html
======
l0b0
Looks like Harvard SEAS staff should read some Tufte to avoid making such
terrible visualizations. Showing a single dimension change with three-
dimensional objects is exactly what Tufte slammed Pravda for. Of course the
researchers didn't write the press material, but we should be able to expect
better from a major research institution.

------
LorenPechtel
How do such small planets hold onto their atmospheres?

